# At Home fka Garden Ridge rolling out Halloween



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I went to At Home (Garden Ridge) to check out the recent Halloween additions to their store. Multi-colored LED lights that have a blink/chase/glow mode must the the new "must have" because most of the props had this feature.

Also, the foam tombstones were rather well done. Most were about 3' feet tall with some good detail. They were listed at $15, but at half-off they would make a good tombstone or the basis for an even larger tombstone.

I hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^LOL at the garden gnome inside the alligator's mouth

And they already have Halloween stuff out in July? Wow!


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

I want a store like this!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I too want a store like that!!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

How much were the full size skeletons?


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

screaminscott said:


> How much were the full size skeletons?


 $40, I believe. I was not overly interested in them once I realized that they were not poseable skeletons. The bones were not hinged together, but were dangling from a common pin.

Now, at 50% off .............


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh, just seeing Halloween stuff in the isles is driving me Nuts! I feel it coming!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

OMG, that means time is going to fly by now that the first store has put out their merchandise. I'll have to check out my local Garden Ridge. Made me think of this...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I want a Garden Ridge!!!!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I like the furry mice? Rats?


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

deadSusan said:


> I like the furry mice? Rats?


I am with you on that one deadSusan. I am hoping that there are some still around when they go 50% off. I also want some of the tombstones for 50% off. They have really good size and detail.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness, it looks like I'm heading to garden ridge this weekend!!!! Do you by chance remember the size and cost (ish) of the gater head?


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Oh my goodness, it looks like I'm heading to garden ridge this weekend!!!! Do you by chance remember the size and cost (ish) of the gater head?


Maybe 16-18 inches and $40. I know I was tempted to buy it and I am rather frugal. So it was not totally unrealistic.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm just not ready for Halloween stuff in stores yet.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

I posted a lot of pictures, and a video, from our Garden Ridge. Take a look!

http://www.stonehavenmanor.net/?p=315


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:madkinang it! I want a Garden Ridge here.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not normally scared of clowns but that one would put me off! Love the witch's cackle! Wish we had a store such as that, pout!!


----------



## N2thenightmare (Jun 1, 2014)

I can't believe Halloween stuff is already going on the shelves. That is awesome


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

I live right next to a Garden Ridge.....and have never been. I will now be stopping there this afternoon to see if they have Halloween in!!!  Then off to Dollar Tree to see when theirs comes in. Last year the dollar tree near my house had Halloween in the last weekend of July. YAY!!!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I'm so jealous of how early you guys over the pond get Halloween stock out in the shops. If you asked about Halloween this early in the year in the UK you would probably get put in a padded cell as you are obviously bonkers!

"Halloween - that's not until October! What are you on about?" quote/unquote what a shop assistant would probably say to me.


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

Alas, my garden ridge didn't have theirs out yet. Get to it guys!!! I'm ready!

I did find large amounts of angels creepy enough to be in a cemetery though... Gotta say, some of the prices were mighty proud for the quality they were.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I went to their website and just found out there are two stores here in Colorado!!! WOO HOO!


----------



## Rsoto (Sep 3, 2014)

I went this weekend and saw the same witches that Gradin Road has for 249 for 149- the wizard of oz and the snow white witch. Looks to be same witch just much cheaper.


----------

